# Proviron on cycle



## MakeItMethylated (Dec 2, 2011)

Just wanted to hear different opinions on using Proviron on cycle to keep estrogen levels in check.

I have many friends who used Proviron with success on their cycles

I wanna hear advanced/expert opinions so I can either use it or order something else 

I did a dbol only cycle 40 mg a day with no AI and did not get gyno, so I guess I am not prone to it


----------



## .V. (Dec 2, 2011)

Proviron is closer to a pure androgen rather than being anabolic.  It's not really an AI.  However, being more androgenic in nature, it can easily overcome some of the estrogen effects and doesn't get aromatized into estrogen it's self.

I personally like it.  Many swear by it for preventing gyno...for me it was perfect for libido support...or at least sexual function support.  Having elevated libido and not being able to do anything about it really sucks bad.  

Currently, i'm on bromo and a-dex because they are what have been prescribed for me by my physician.  I prefer caber to bromo for prolactin control but bromo is a few hundred dollars a month cheaper.  Adex is working well for me to prevent gyno.  

I wouldn't actually trust proviron as a stand alone to prevent gyno if you are prone to it.  But you may be one of the guys who just doesn't need anything.  I didn't for years, then got it from a prescribed 200mg/week TRT dose of cyp.

Run your proviron with every cycle if you want for libido, sexual function, etc... but have some nolva, adex, letro, ... whatever on hand at all times ... just in case.


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 2, 2011)

i use proviron. i fucking love it. end of story


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Dec 2, 2011)

.V. said:


> Proviron is closer to a pure androgen rather than being anabolic.  It's not really an AI.  However, being more androgenic in nature, it can easily overcome some of the estrogen effects and doesn't get aromatized into estrogen it's self.
> 
> I personally like it.  Many swear by it for preventing gyno...for me it was perfect for libido support...or at least sexual function support.  Having elevated libido and not being able to do anything about it really sucks bad.
> 
> ...



Great response, this verifys my suspections about Proviron.

How many mg a day should a person take if doing a test e for 12 weeks and dbol kick start?

And I have nolva on hand and 6-bromo just in case

I hope im one of the guys who doesn't need to worry about gyno

Thanks for such an insightful post


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Dec 2, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> i use proviron. i fucking love it. end of story



Haha I hope I'll love it heard it gives u a really high libido


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 2, 2011)

Heavyhitter317 said:


> Haha I hope I'll love it heard it gives u a really high libido



It does.


----------



## .V. (Dec 2, 2011)

It varies depending on the user.  Usually it's 25 to 100mg per day.  Generally it's best to use the lowest dose of something that works for you.

If I was starting something i was unfamilar with, I'd first try a 25mg tab a day and see how that worked, add a 2nd if I felt I needed more, and so on.  

If you decide to use it, good luck to ya.  Most likely you'll settle on 50 mg a day 25 in the am and 25 in the pm.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Dec 2, 2011)

.V. said:


> It varies depending on the user.  Usually it's 25 to 100mg per day.  Generally it's best to use the lowest dose of something that works for you.
> 
> If I was starting something i was unfamilar with, I'd first try a 25mg tab a day and see how that worked, add a 2nd if I felt I needed more, and so on.
> 
> If you decide to use it, good luck to ya.  Most likely you'll settle on 50 mg a day 25 in the am and 25 in the pm.



Yeah I was thinking 25mg And see how that works


Thanks


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 2, 2011)

If you can get it use it. Period.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Dec 2, 2011)

^^^this.

Proviron is libido in tablet form


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 2, 2011)

I found lots of contradicting info out there. I asked about it on the z forum and some people chimed in with some good info. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/unclez/147633-proviron-question.html


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 2, 2011)

btw im taking 50mg a day


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Dec 2, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> btw im taking 50mg a day



Did you start at 50 or try 25 first


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 2, 2011)

just started at 50mg everyday and been on it every since


----------



## .V. (Dec 2, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> just started at 50mg everyday and been on it every since



All the time, or just on cycle?

Asking because I've read that it can jack up liver enzymes.  I get mine checked every 6 months, and all are good...but I don't run it all the time.


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 2, 2011)

.V. said:


> All the time, or just on cycle?
> 
> Asking because I've read that it can jack up liver enzymes. I get mine checked every 6 months, and all are good...but I don't run it all the time.


Oh sorry guy. i shoulda been a little more clear. Im still currently on my cycle. I started at 50mg/ED on day one and take 50mg/ED until i start my PCT. then i will stop. So yes 50mg/ED ONLY ON CYCLE sorry about that guys


----------



## .V. (Dec 2, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> Oh sorry guy. i shoulda been a little more clear. Im still currently on my cycle. I started at 50mg/ED on day one and take 50mg/ED until i start my PCT. then i will stop. So yes 50mg/ED ONLY ON CYCLE sorry about that guys



Thanks.  I loved proviron when i did it.  I'm actually looking forward to getting the opportunity to try masteron in the future.  Never did this one.  I've been told it's like provoron on steroids.  pun intended of course.


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 2, 2011)

.V. said:


> Thanks. I loved proviron when i did it. I'm actually looking forward to getting the opportunity to try masteron in the future. Never did this one. I've been told it's like provoron on steroids. pun intended of course.


 lmao maybe one day ill give it a try. This might be my last cycle for a while. but yes i love proviron. I get the most insane pumps and i feel its the proviron becuase if i dont take it b4 i got to the gym my pumps are not as bad but if i take the 50mg b4 the gym my muscle rip out of there skin. Also libido is amazing. couldnt of asked for a better cyle. if you can afford to run proviron DO IT! (cred to OSL for setting up my cycle )


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 3, 2011)

50mg ED, sometimes I take 75mg ED if I have plans to "wake" the wife up early.   My pecker can drill holes in cement with proviron!  It's DIRT CHEAP from the pharmacies in Europe.



/V


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 3, 2011)

I love the stuff. I include it in almost every cycle I've done. I run it 50mg a day. Try and get the real Mayer scherring stuff. I've found ugl can be a little off.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Dec 3, 2011)

Got it from EP


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 3, 2011)

Iv heard it slowes down gains when on a cycle.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Dec 3, 2011)

aminoman74 said:


> Iv heard it slowes down gains when on a cycle.



It proven to enhance gains I thought ?
Makes the steroid work better


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 3, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I love the stuff. I include it in almost every cycle I've done. I run it 50mg a day. Try and get the real Mayer scherring stuff. I've found ugl can be a little off.



 who is this Mayer that you speak of?



aminoman74 said:


> Iv heard it slowes down gains when on a cycle.



Where did you hear that? It's supposed to enhance pretty much any cycle.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 3, 2011)

I wasn't too impressed with it when I ran it. And I even got up to 100mg ED. It was some UGL stuff so I'm gonna try some Bayer and see if it's any better. I'd rather spend the money on more gear.


----------



## fsoe (Dec 4, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> i use proviron. i fucking love it. end of story



I agree


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 4, 2011)

what I dont get is why ugl proviron is sometimes more expensive than pharm grade?


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 4, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> what I dont get is why ugl proviron is sometimes more expensive than pharm grade?



It's the same with t3 and nolvadex lol! They are inexpensive and mass produced by major pharmacies. I guess if you don't know what it's worth it's easy to get screwed. Research research research lol!!


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Dec 4, 2011)

Anyone try uncle z's Proviron ?


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 4, 2011)

Heavyhitter317 said:


> Anyone try uncle z's Proviron ?


 thats who im using 25mg tabs its gtg


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 4, 2011)

aminoman74 said:


> Iv heard it slowes down gains when on a cycle.


 from what ive been told and what i eperianced it makes ytour muscles harder. take all 50mg a little before the gym and go hard as fuck. youll feel it


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Dec 4, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> thats who im using 25mg tabs its gtg



I figured that haha but wanted to ask anyway


----------



## badlouni (Feb 10, 2013)

*little help*



MakeItMethylated said:


> Got it from EP



sorry, im a n00b and i know this is an old thread, so please be gentle, but I was looking @ getting some proviron and as u know its hard to find. I saw you posted that you got some from EP... Can you pm me and advise where i can get some from? sorry i am not sure if i am allowed to ask (forum rules). remember... n00b, but pls be gentle 

thanks.


----------

